
The Spanish Town That Runs on Twitter - bb101
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/09/technology/the-spanish-town-that-runs-on-twitter.html
======
bb101
I can't help but admire the pragmatism of the mayor, but do have niggling
concerns at the back of my mind about providing public services through a
proprietary channel that they have no control over. For example. what happens
if Twitter goes bust? Or Twitter decide to blacklist the mayor's account for
some reason.

I suppose any negatives are mitigated by a) the likelihood of Twitter going
bust or playing foul is remote, b) the town can always transition to another
network if needed, c) most people have Twitter installed on their mobiles
already, removing the hassle of having to download and learn another app.

